# Sculpted Trestle Kitchen Island



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

My wife spent her adult life working with severely mentally and physically disabled 14 to 21yr old kids. At 5', 115lbs she is a tiny thing. In late 2012 she was attacked by one of her students, he was over 6' and about 250. He jumped on her back, choked her and took her to the ground. The result of the attack was a concussion, broken back and ended her career. She has recovered but the long term result is that she cannot stand for longer than 20 minutes, and that will never change. While she was working full time, raising me and the kids, with a few classes, she taught herself to be a gourmet chef and loves to cook. That works out well for me because I love to eat. But because of her back she can't spend the time it takes to make a meal on her feet. Since I still like to eat, and she still likes to cook, I made a kitchen island that she can sit at, rest her legs, and do her magic. I used Marc Spagnuolo's sculpted table as a guide: https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/trestle-table-pt-1/
This was my first attempt a sculpting, and it turned out ok, but it was more difficult than I thought it would be. Anyway here it is. Wood is sapele, joinery is loose MandT. I shaped an aluminum bar to fit a chamfer on the bottom rail, had it powder coated to match the finish and attached it with 3 brass screws. This allows her to rest her feet on the rail and not mar the wood. The finish is 5 coats of clear shellac, sanded between coats, and then 5 coats of lacquer, with the final coat "wet" sanded with a 5000 grit pad and lacquer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a very nice piece of work, Bob! At a quick glance, I'm not sure I would have noticed the powder coated foot rest if you had not mentioned it - good color match. Hate to hear that about your wife but glad she's turned that into something useful for your family. How long did your project take?

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice looking table and a well done project. Like David, I never would have noticed the powder coated rail if you hadn't pointed it out. Very clever camouflage.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

difalkner said:


> That is a very nice piece of work, Bob! At a quick glance, I'm not sure I would have noticed the powder coated foot rest if you had not mentioned it - good color match. Hate to hear that about your wife but glad she's turned that into something useful for your family. How long did your project take?
> 
> David


Thanks for the kind words, it took twice as long as it should have. I started it in beech, had a monster blow out at the router table and had to start over. Really glad it happened though the sapele is a much prettier wood. Once I had the templates made it went fairly quick. I didn't track the hours, but guessing around 35-40 total.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bob
That is really nice, one of a kind for sure


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob - sorry to hear about your wife's incident - that should never happen to anyone.
The table is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with everyone above sorry to hear about your wife's indecent, makes me angry just hearing about that. You did a great job on the table and you really did make that sapele grain stand out. Your sculpturing turned out good too.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

VERY nice. Likely you would have no problem selling if you decide to make more.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

That top is to die for. Fantastic what one can do for his Wife when things go adrift.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob Adams said:


> Thanks for the kind words, it took twice as long as it should have. I started it in beech, had a monster blow out at the router table and had to start over. Really glad it happened though the sapele is a much prettier wood. Once I had the templates made it went fairly quick. I didn't track the hours, but guessing around 35-40 total.


Bob the table is so so nice. You are a very good woodworker to make it. For a nice table like that I don't think 35 to 40 hours is very long. Seems to me you moved along pretty quick.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> Bob the table is so so nice. You are a very good woodworker to make it. For a nice table like that I don't think 35 to 40 hours is very long. Seems to me you moved along pretty quick.


Don, thank you. But I am going to agree to disagree about my skill level, I am working on it, but I have a long way to go. This was a relatively easy build, I spent close to 10 hours creating the templates for the legs, they had to be perfect. Once those were done the rest of the build was easy.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Bob, the table is simply gorgeous. I've only recently found and begun working with Sapele, but it's the most beautiful wood I know that I can afford to use for more than accents. You really did a great job.

If I'd had that sort of blow-out, my table would have just been an inch shorter than planned. Good on you for being willing to start over. 

With the number of candles most of us have on the cake, I guess many of us have endured some of life's bigger trials. However, we don't know what each other is going through unless we share. To me it humanizes us more than all the games we play or jokes we tell. 
I think that sharing is part of what makes this group special. Thanks.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

I spent over eighteen years working with people with developmental disabilities. I am fully aware of the hazards involved when working in that profession and very sorry that one of them had to happen to your wife. I am certainly glad that it was not as bad of a situation as it could have been and that she has the gumption to compensate for her problems.
I consider her and all who work in the field to be angels and wish them all well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That table is a beautiful, sculptural work of art. About a million husband points worth. I too work with a lot of people who work with problem patients, and I agree that they are angels. You might have her checked out by a qualified Feldenkrais practitioner. Very gentle approach to treating such physical conditions, no yanking or cracking so no aggrivation of the condition. I had a doctor/ladyfriend who got certified in a week long class and volunteered to get treatment and it was quite effective on my posture and back problems. Chiropractic may be too much for such damage.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree with everyone else Bob, that table is beautiful. Nice work. Very sorry your wife went through that attack.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes a very nice job, Bob. That wood turned out beautifully.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Very impressive. The detial and gain clarity is phenomenal. Very nice work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks better than good. Love the top!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sculptin' ain't easy to get right..The sapele worked out beautifully

You did a fine job Bob.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Sculptin' ain't easy to get right..The sapele worked out beautifully
> 
> You did a fine job Bob.


Thanks, the thing I found with sculpting the legs was that it was easy to "over do" I found less is more when it comes to blending the sculpted areas.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bob Adams said:


> Thanks, the thing I found with sculpting the legs was that it was easy to "over do" I found less is more when it comes to blending the sculpted areas.


Actually I find that LESS IS MORE as well!!! I did a Maloof rocker couple years back. Just about the whole thing was sculpted, from crest to rockers. You learn early on that by taking less and then stepping back or stepping away for a while kinda clears the air if you will. Its a darn site easier to "proceed" with getting where ya wanna get than it is having to come up with a plan "B"...*L*


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Actually I find that LESS IS MORE as well!!! I did a Maloof rocker couple years back. Just about the whole thing was sculpted, from crest to rockers. You learn early on that by taking less and then stepping back or stepping away for a while kinda clears the air if you will. Its a darn site easier to "proceed" with getting where ya wanna get than it is having to come up with a plan "B"...*L*


I really like those rockers, one is on my bucket list. But I need a lot more practice before I tackle that project.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Bob Adams

Bob.. I documented the Maloof build. Here's a link you may find of interest...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/43515-maloof-inspired-rocking-chair-build.html


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> @Bob Adams
> 
> Bob.. I documented the Maloof build. Here's a link you may find of interest...
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/43515-maloof-inspired-rocking-chair-build.html


Bill that is one of the best write up/journal I have ever seen. Haven't finished it yet, but thank you simply outstanding!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s even hard to put into words Bob . Beautiful, a work of art come to mind . I can’t get over the skills you guys have .
Btw, I’m sorry to hear about your wife’s incident. What a thing to happen


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Bob...

I Hope when the time comes my build helps ya out


----------

